# A life in the sun------ummm yeah!!



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Well having spent all my 72 years in the sun on the beach and the ski and racing kayaks plus the windsurfers , i have had several Skin cancers, 4 really ,cut out over the years . No Problem Bazz , just go to the skin cancer clinic and they'll cut them out and away you go , back out to the sand and the waves, fantastic .

Well , this one really rocked my boat as it came up in 2 weeks to an alarming size in that period of time . So Several talks to Dodge [Richo ] about his experiances with these buggers and i'm off to the DRs very nervous about Melanomas , as it wasnt looking good . Several , [ too many ] tests later and i'm told thank God its not Melanoma but a SCC cancer which i believe is just one less than a Melanoma . So i guess i'm lucky this time , however it involves a few days in hospital to remove it and lymph cells with it , a big chunk of Bazz removed ,and loss of muscle strength in the right arm and maybe a bit of a croaky voice from here on to go with it and then 6 weeks of radiotherapy every day .

So why am i telling you guys this , especially you young fellas, a tan isnt sexy any more , its a bloody recipe for problems later in life , wear your rashies and use sun block as thick as concrete if you can , and stay covered up , no caps , use hats that give your ears and neck protection . I noticed a beautiful lady who i know only as Jo who used to be on Burkes backyard and boy did she have a great tan , well in her latest ads shes a pale lady and i admire her for that . I dont expect there will be too many comments to this thread , but i had to do it as if it saves just one of you guys from getting a melanoma or a nasty SCC, then it has been worth it . I had no idea that skin cancer that wasnt melanoma was so serious , and i must admit i was very blase' about them , but not any more . The lump in the photo attached came up in less than 2 weeks


----------



## GMansfish (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes mate good job on posting this, I am always trying to avoid the sun where I can and wear the hat. All the best with your treatment and keep the good cheer going.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Thats huge Bazz! sure its not a second head growing to replace the worn out one?

You'll be all right, good you got it early. I've had a heap cut out of me, mostly just BCC's.


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

Great post mate, you're spot on.

I wish you well with the treatmeant.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the post mate, very brave. Your message is well and truly received by me (not that young but still important).

On the upside, the lump or removal of the lump could give you super-powers like all good growths do. Don't laugh, I've seen it in countless comic-books so it is undoubtedly true.


----------



## Cresta57 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm only 44, I've had a couple cut out already & it's given me a very healthy respect for the QLD climate. I have full sun protection now full shirt, long pants, a good hat & even gloves. I get a few comments until I show a few scars.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

200 X burnt off and 3 X BCC's (that's one short of a malignant melanoma - which will kill you!) cut out.

Are the young and tanned really so bombproof? :lol: :lol: :lol:   

Thanks Barry for a timely reminder to all.

Trevor


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Good luck with the hospital stay 'zoo.

I'm pretty cautious with everything but my legs, I always forget my legs.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the post, very appropriate for this audience.

I often run into people, some your age bazzoo, who have worked shirtless all their lives and who tell me I should just man up, working in the sun is healthy for you after all. They are lucky they haven't had problems and obviously don't know anyone who has. Posting stuff like this shows us what can happen and it's then up to us to make our own decisions.

I personally wear jeans and long sleeve shirts for work and cover up even more when out on the kayak. Eating less and exercising more? now that's my Achilles heel!


----------



## Musty (Oct 12, 2010)

Great thread mate and I will you all the very best with your treatment and health.

Im 29 and like most of us here spend MOST of my spare time outdoors,, also spent a lot of the earlier parts of my working life outdoors on construction sites and I was too tough for sun cream. These days I really couldnt care less about the tans, the itchiness of skin which is about to peel is irritating enough for me to not want to get sunburns let alone cancers. I'm wearing long sleeve shirts, caps, sunnies, boardies and whats not covered is getting caked on with Banana Boat 50+...
Has been that way for a few yrs now and wont change.
Besides, I dont want to look like an old handbag when im 50+ like old mate Tim Bailey. :lol:

Musty


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Some good advice Baz, and as we have discussed on the blower wish you well mate.

However there is a bright side in your case though, at least the lump is not between your knees near the nudger so no damage can occur down there.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Jesus, Barry. Hope it goes well, all the very best.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

hope it all goes well Baz, it is a serious hazard for all those in the sun specially guys like us Baz that worked outside and played outside for so many years.

I have been lucky so far (touch wood) and havent had one even thou I get checked. I know its coming just a matter of when.

Cheers Dave


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Musty said:


> Besides, I dont want to look like an old handbag when im 50+ ... :lol:
> Musty


Careful....we may look like old handbags, but we have feelings.


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bazz, wishing you all the best as you continue with the treatments and hope that the effects are all positive. I used to put up with a lot of teasing as a kid in the 60's as I was always covered up in a time when fashion demanded heavy tanning. My grandfather had a lot of skin cancers removed from living and working as a farmer and my dad was starting to get a few off as well and was just one of those times where I could see the dangers...

So much for "not expecting much response to the thread", its struck a chord with a lot of us "oldies" but I do hope it also serves as a warning to the ones still young enough to save their skin.

Get well quick and hope that the effect on the arm doesn't stop you paddling

Cheers

John


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Bazza, glad to hear it wasn't as bad as it could have been but Jasus, what a hell of a scare, eh? Thanks for putting this up and all the best with the treatment, buddy.

cheers, Cid


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Something that can't be brought to our attention too much in my opinion.

Sounds like your medicos are doing the right thing, good luck and hope a speedy recovery.


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

Get Well Baz.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

hay bazz, firstly all the best mate.

secondly, i was talking to dodge yesterday and the subject of scc with regards to you came up .

of the non melanoma cancers, there are really 2 common ones scc and bcc.

a bcc never metastasises. patients have died but mainly neglected old farmers from out west who let it eat into there face to such an extent it reach the outer lining of the brain and gave them meningitis.

an scc does not usually metastasise and usually only very late. the exception is scc of the face and neck and ESPECIALLY the lip. these can spread quite early to the lymph nodes (the local drainage system ). these are like a bunch of grapes which filter the local fluids. (the lumps you fell under your neck when you get tonsillitis).

if it has spread, every last bit has to be destroyed which is not that hard in an armpit or groin but a bugger of a job in a face as the nodes tend to line up around all the important nerves and arteries in the face and neck.

so they usually remove as much as they safely can and then blitz the area with radiation.

the cure rates are very good bazz but still a prick of a proceddure and sometimes big scars and rotation flaps and lots of local tissue burning from the radiation.

so especially dont ignore spots on the face and lip.

hope it all goes well for you bazz.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdGQxDQAACPfgAAQQIcAEJCAEIo/79+wMADmVhqaZGhMkaG1A9R5Q9QwyMCaYEyGJowGp6I1MJpMT1BoAbUo+BszvLvfFqWLtXBKcrg8utgIpzajWmRq91fbVUoNLSZGbpSMVpFS+JXdpBGsdiaRF3ihDC1sgCcJWFAuhVVUIWMnaR3xV6KfdAXw22ITWdKkuyBRwviAn1Amc1obQ4WQa1q1qbxDYyD7oyyYQeqPAOXJRnOCATJs9ZGTxknJ6FhvAX2GhKNgepGyMeCa2u8y4zy1DR+YCtCEwgGObBWAieYLoq6AUg7H8PAu5IpwoSGjIYho


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I hope it all goes according to plan Bazz, thanks for the reminder that we should all cover up.

These days, its long sleeves & long pants for me, every trip.


----------



## waynedc (Nov 8, 2011)

All the best Barry I am sure it will all go well,
I'm 54 and just had a small one cut out of my neck which need a skin graft to fix up.
Only a couple of hours in day surgery thank goodness, I have always covered up pretty well for the last 30 years but unfortunely the first 25 odd years was a lot of tanning and sunburnt we didn't understand or seem to know the consequences then. Every one should know today and anyone who doesn't cover up is just looking for trouble.

Wayne


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

I really Thank God i found this forum 564 years ago , i have never in all my previous sporting endeavours come across such a great bunch of caring blokes and ladies , i thank you all very much for your kind wishes . I dont know yet when the surgery is going to happen as i have to have a few more tests . I guess on the bright side , i wont be as good looking as i am now , so i spose some of the nubiles may drift off , i know Bradd Pitt is interested in 2 of them , so if they go they go

And ya cant make stuff like that last bit up


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Bazz, all the best mate, i'm sure it will go well and you will come home with a couple more nubs in clean white uniforms.
I never seem to burn, so I haven't worried about it much but will in future.

Has it spoken to you yet ?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Keza thats my lump , mine i tell you all mine , and it hasnt spoken a word since ive had it because the other voices are just too loud and keep telling it to shut up . I may recruit a couple of new NUBILES at the hospital , good idea Keza .


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

bazzoo said:


> Hey Keza thats my lump , mine i tell you all mine , and it hasnt spoken a word since ive had it because the other voices are just too loud and keep telling it to shut up . I may recruit a couple of new NUBILES at the hospital , good idea Keza .


And ya can't make something like that up...


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Good luck with the treatment Bazz hope you cope well and get the all clear .


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

How is Bazz going? Anyone spoken to him?

Trevor


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

kayakone said:


> How is Bazz going? Anyone spoken to him?
> 
> Trevor


Trevor he is going OK, is in the spelling paddock at present and will be back in due course.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Bazz uses bide.

It's super effective.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi guys and girls , well started radiotherapy yesterday and have to do 6 weeks of it every day , but i do get the weekends off ,AKFF is a bit of salvation for me as theres such a top group of people on here and i want to thank everyone for their PMs . I am constantly in contact with Richo , dunno why , because he never makes any sense and i have to get one of the nubiles to translate his conversation after i record the phone calls . I am told that the radiotherapy is not going to be really great and they tell me i will get very tired and feel exhausted , boy am i looking forward to that , there may also be some side effects with the use of my right arm , but i cant afford to think about that happening as i have a lot of paddling to do and the Nepean River will now be well and truly cleaned out for the next bass season . On the brighter side i have recruited a new Nubile from the radiotherapy departnent , and she may even become head nubile

and ya cant make stuff like that last bit up


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for posting that Bazz. Bit of an extreme way to lose weight dontcha think? Seriously tho, I wish you all the best. I know you will make a speedy recovery.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

bazzoo said:


> there may also be some side effects with the use of my right arm ,


Baz you are so bloody thick mate, I told you before just change hands and all will be well again.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Does this topic need reinforcing?

I am 62. I spent a life in the sun, from early ages. I used to surf all weekend, every weekend, in speedos and a smear of 'pink zinc' on my nose, right up to about age 30, when skin cancer awareness was growing rapidly.

Today I have been diagnosed with a malignant melanoma (a rare type). Because it is rare, my regular checks for cancer may have missed it some time ago. Time will tell.

We didn't know back then, so *cover up lads and ladies*. You no longer have any excuse. It can be deadly.

Trevor


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

Mate, as has been said many times, a great message and I add my wishes for a speedy and complete recovery, you never know, the missus might find the croaky voice sexy... 8)

Ive got naturally darkish skin and Ive never been overly worried about skin cancer (statistically lower risk than you European types) BUT, I keep an eye open for any changes occuring, I also enlist help for 'those bits' I cant see (my back you degenerates!!).

None of us are immune.... Ive developed very yellowish legs due to a bad tan even though I use 30 plus with zinc, messy and thick but I still tanned (not burnt), rashies must be my next step...

Stay well mate.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

For those with concerns for the welfare of bazzoo here is a bit of an update, after he rang me a couple of days ago and spoke for a couple of minutes.

His after care treatment has knocked him about a fair bit, but thankfully he is now starting to see light at the end of the tunnel.

Presently he is not spending much time at the computer and is why we see very little of him in here at present.

For the present suggest we leave him rest and wait on is return again possibly late May, as even your well intentioned PM can be a problem just now.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Was pleased to get a surprise phone call from Baz this arvo, so here is an update on his progress.

Since the treatment concluded the after effects have been taking their toll on him, with a thin reedy voice and was a case of a half step forward and six steps back.

Although today was also a brief yarn due to his progress, his voice is back to normal, and he is getting a good day now among 4 crook ones but importantly the recovery process sounds like it is finally happening, so hopefully by the end of the month he may have finally turned a corner.

Importantly he had a chuckle as we stirred one another, and good to hear the old mate sounding generally a bit brighter and positive again.

Still a time to be patient and leave Baz himself to call the tune, but be aware he is on the improve at last.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Richo X 2. Best wishes Bazzoo.

I'm facing the knife also, for a malignant melanoma. Scared silly.

Cover up younguns.
Trevor


----------



## dargib (Feb 26, 2011)

mod edit, inappropriate comments deleted.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

thats good to hear Richo


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

onya most mighty mista bazzoo


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Good news on bazz.

Good luck with yours trev.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Best wishes for continued recovery Bazz.
I hope all goes well for you Trev, at your upcoming trip to the surgery

All the best both, andybear


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

n trev!


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

Great to hear you're on the mend, Bazz. Get those nubiles to rub you up and down everyday. ;-) And all the best for you too, Trev.

cheers,
Cid


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Just received another 5 minute phone call from Baz, so here is the latest.

Said he is like a shopping trolley with the wheels turned at present is just staying on hold, but thankfully is not going backwards.

His sleep patterns are all awry, and food has no interest and is only eating because it's required, and the computer is not even an interest at present, although he remains positive in outlook.

For those waiting to visit/call Baz it remains a time to be patient for a while longer.

Another fortnight and it is back to the specialist for a review of his case, so that is the story to this point.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Richo,
Looking forward to your return Baz, hang in there big fella.

Trev, hoping you get some good news too pal.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks Richo, appreciate the update.


----------

